# Leaked official pics?



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Leaked official pics of Mk3?

http://www.audi4ever.com/forumv2/index. ... 650.0.html


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

A better looking MK2 with improved interior, not bad....


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Me likey likey 

I really want to see the roadster version.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Its a MK2 refresh more than anything really.

Interesting that this image is of a TTS, perhaps these will be available almost straight away?

Rear diffuser lets it down for me so far, looks really cheap and tacky. Hopefully a TTS will come along from day 1 which will make an RS even closer


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks good to me. It will interesting to learn how much they have improved the dynamics - the new A3 seems to be universally considered better than the previous chassis.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

A reminder after Top Gear last night. Trick Diff....

If they put this in the new Golf GTI, I wonder if we will see this in the new Mk 3 TT, I think it shares the same chassis? This would further eliminate the understeer that TTs are prone to?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

To save people clicking


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Its a MK2 refresh more than anything really.
> 
> Interesting that this image is of a TTS, perhaps these will be available almost straight away?
> 
> Rear diffuser lets it down for me so far, looks really cheap and tacky. Hopefully a TTS will come along from day 1 which will make an RS even closer


This.

looks like a Facelift but thats fine by me. Keeps my Mk2 not looking so Dated  I don't like the interior basically from the A3. but no crappy pop-up screen in the dash.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks better than mk 2 ,,,,,,,


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I prefer the original concept with the MK1 style rear exhausts


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm already in love with this new model. My 2012 TT is a great car but behind in many technological areas. I'm interested in the gobs of new tech the MK3 will bring.

I hope that the new dashpod will be reliable. I read that the MK2 dashpods were a nightmare initially. Surely quality control and testing has been done extensively on the new one, given that it is such a dramatic change from the norm. I'm sure they don't want to go through that mess again, right?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I believe the dashpod is similar to others in the Audi range, so hopefully tried & tested


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking good. Not sure about the TTS bling looks though, that grill is quite hideous. I've never been keen on the TTS looks since they introduced the chrome grill.
Trick diff I'm sure the FWD will have, GTI PP has it as does the Leon Cupra R.
No need for quattro and all that associated weight so hopefully a FWD 2.0 will come in at less then 1,200 kgs.

I'll be having a chat with my dealer when I take my car in for a service next week


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

ok, so just stolen from the audi concept page... but TT MK3 Roadster?

pic is labelled TT club sport Quattro


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

spike said:


> ok, so just stolen from the audi concept page... but TT MK3 Roadster?
> 
> pic is labelled TT club sport Quattro


That's a quality looking car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XeNoN89 (Jan 19, 2014)

Martin L said:


> Looking good. Not sure about the TTS bling looks though, that grill is quite hideous. I've never been keen on the TTS looks since they introduced the chrome grill.
> Trick diff I'm sure the FWD will have, GTI PP has it as does the Leon Cupra R.
> No need for quattro and all that associated weight so hopefully a FWD 2.0 will come in at less then 1,200 kgs.
> 
> I'll be having a chat with my dealer when I take my car in for a service next week


Yeah, i seriously hate chrome. Can somebody photoshop the grill and rear diffuser to black so we can see what a black edition would look like? I suspect it will look 10x better :wink:


----------



## lude219 (Feb 13, 2013)

Audi shot themselves in the foot with this one. Looks even worse than the mk2.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Callum-TT said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > ok, so just stolen from the audi concept page... but TT MK3 Roadster?
> ...


considering the front is Mk2 and it has no roll over protection and half a windscreen (and no where to connect a soft top)

i'm gonna go out on a limb here and say NO.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Can someone make a side by side comparison with the MK2? 

I had some hope that the car would look more different than this but to me it still looks a MK2 facelift. Especially that 3/4 front pic...

Looks bad? No. Am I amazed? No.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks nice, more of an evolution from the Mk 2 than a radical change, but then again the Mk 6 and 7 Golf's aren't that radically different looks wise either.

Then again if it's not broken then don't fix it!


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

One more pic:









Don't like the TT-S grill, maybe the stock one will look better.


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

Same with mk2 or not, doesn't matter..... Mk2 looks stunning for me anyway!!
Brand new chassis.....
Brand new TFSI......
That is the matter........


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

my initial thots when I first saw it ( beginning of last week btw ) were that it was just a facelift, but apparently it has new floorpan etc which make it a much different car,, I do quite like it, tho would want all black with 4X4


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

no doubt there is more changed than what you can see...

For most people its what you can see. you talk about handling...

They are not Lotus's, they are not super light sports cars. They are sports cars don't get me wrong, and they handle well and sure improvements can be made but 80% of Average joe who buys a nice car like the TT with a beefy engine just cares about the speed of the lights  I certainly love driving my TTRS but i don't put it into corners like i did my Exige.. but then again with all the power once i'm out of a corner i gun it! ..... most are not taking it for track days.. where you'd notice the difference between the models.. if there is any.

/ my 2p.


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

Few more hours to see it all.........


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dear oh dear, I think I will be saying a fond farewell to the TT world


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm going to reserve final judgement until I see it in the metal tmro but from these pictures, only one question pops into my mind: What have Audi done to the beautiful TT?!

Even the interior is looking a bit bare, what's with all the sharp exterior lines on a car that's famous for its curves, and how wiiiiiiiide is that grille?! Still, it could be a car that just works in real life and has a real sense of occasion about it - ill report back tmro!


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

DolomiteGreyTT said:


> One more pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it however&#8230;..

Chrome delete

:mrgreen:


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Martin L said:


> Trick diff I'm sure the FWD will have, GTI PP has it as does the Leon Cupra R.
> No need for quattro and all that associated weight so hopefully a FWD 2.0 will come in at less then 1,200 kgs.
> 
> I'll be having a chat with my dealer when I take my car in for a service next week


The new clever differential (a la Golf GTi) on FWD models would be welcome but will not replace Quattro, as the main function of AWD is to use the grip available from all four wheels to improve traction. Any reduced understeer is a side effect of the power being able to be routed to the rear wheels.

Having driven an FWD TT for the last 4 years, my #1 desired new feature for my next car will be all wheel drive especially as the engine power goes up.

It'll be interesting to see if they can implement some sort of clever front diff solution on the Quattro - as I understand it, existing limited slip diff solutions on TTs are for FWD only. Maybe they will have some sort of quasi torque-vectoring using the ABS as I'm sure that Audi won't want a base FWD model out-cornering a TTS or Quattro model.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

TortToise said:


> It'll be interesting to see if they can implement some sort of clever front diff solution on the Quattro - as I understand it, existing limited slip diff solutions on TTs are for FWD only. Maybe they will have some sort of quasi torque-vectoring using the ABS as I'm sure that Audi won't want a base FWD model out-cornering a TTS or Quattro model.


Having had both a fwd and now Quattro TT I'm tending back towards a FWD.
Quattro is great for traction but still suffers from understeer, the added weight doesn't help at all. It just doesn't feel as nimble as a fwd, therefore I'm hoping the fwd is like the gti pp but only better.
I'll need to see if the new TTS power plant is better than the current one. I just don't like the turbo lag of the current model, hence I gave it a miss....


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Martin L said:


> Looking good. Not sure about the TTS bling looks though, that grill is quite hideous. I've never been keen on the TTS looks since they introduced the chrome grill.


Couldn't agree more.... all I can think of is this....


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

egg1000 said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good. Not sure about the TTS bling looks though, that grill is quite hideous. I've never been keen on the TTS looks since they introduced the chrome grill.
> ...


 :lol:


----------

